# I have been matched!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just got the call. 

The lady was let down on the last match so is already on the pill now I just need AF to arrive and then I go on the pill!

How long were you all on the pill for? 

I am so excited!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

[fly]             [/fly]

Well done Caz - full steam ahead - choo choo!

Lou
X


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Wow that was quick, great news hope it all goes well and AF doesn't keep you waiting  

CJ x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz

so pleased for you hun  

i don't take the pill at all so cannot help with your question - sorry  

ritz.


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi caz how long did it take to match after bloods thanks polly


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

WTG caz im so pleased for you hun       Roll on af now eh!  
Then its self harming lol

luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Self harming - PMSL hahahah

Polly - I have a diary on IVF  - have a look on there as I am writing it step by step. 

I had my bloods taken 5 jan and they all came back on 22 Jan including the CF one which is most important. 

Where are  you having treatment Polly?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Polly,

Here is my diary...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78016.0


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Fabulous news! 

Your bloods came back quickly, did you get them taken at the clinic or at your GP surgery (if you don't mind me asking!)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya caz

thats absolutely fabulous news

Onwards and upwards now sweetie

      

love Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya Loak, 

At my GP's, he was actaully quite good and he offered to pay for all my drugs. 

I am so excited!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caz that is great news!

Kate xx


----------

